# Can't use fleece anymore b/c of eczema?



## xenomama (Jul 15, 2003)

DD went for her 6 month well baby today. She has eczema on the inside of her thighs going all the way around her leg. Dr. said this was an unusual place for eczema, and that it was probably the fleece liner (we use wide ones) b/c it's not a natural fabric. He also said to watch out for wool, as well. Well, if we have to use natural fabrics and and use wool, what the heck are we going to use for covers?







:


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey there-

My DD's rash is in the same place. I have been searching for answers and the latest doc says it's yeast, not ezcema although until now, every doc has agreed that it was eczema. I started out thinking it was the fleece but we eliminated the fleece and it hasn't gone away. I would try not using the fleece liners and use some cotton covers (Nikki?) and see if it goes away before you decide that it's the fleece.

Is the rash everywhere the fleece touches?

Apparently it is pretty unusual for eczema to only affect the diaper area and not the rest of the body.

Lori


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Quote:

She has eczema on the inside of her thighs going all the way around her leg.
That does NOT sound like yeast... My son is being treated for yeast (and was treated before







) Yeast needs warm and damp environments, so it would be around the genitals and anus - not going all the way around the thighs.
I have eczema, and will happen right where some fabric or substance I am alergic to touhes the skin. I think your baby may be having eczema, but different things can cause (including laundry products - if I use too much laundry soap I will have a HORRIBLE itch)


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by polihaupt_
*That does NOT sound like yeast... My son is being treated for yeast (and was treated before







) Yeast needs warm and damp environments, so it would be around the genitals and anus - not going all the way around the thighs.
I have eczema, and will happen right where some fabric or substance I am alergic to touhes the skin. I think your baby may be having eczema, but different things can cause (including laundry products - if I use too much laundry soap I will have a HORRIBLE itch)*
I found this online (http://www.callyourped.com/diaper.html):

Yeast (candidal) diaper rashes are also common. This comes from a moist, heated environment and typically looks red, sometimes raw or raised with small bumps. The bumps that look like pimples around the edge of the rash are called "satellite lesions." Yeast rashes usually occur more *towards the front of the genitals -* on the labia in girls, on the testes and groin area of boys and *can even spread down the thighs.*

I only bring this up because Ava's rash is around her front area and on the thighs. Not saying the OP's rash is yeast, just presenting another possibility. I don't want to hijack this thread with yeast talk so I'll stop, but I did want to post this just in case. We've been through so much I wanted to make sure the OP was aware of other possibilities too.

Lori


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow - thanks for the link







I did not know that!!


----------



## 2guysand1gal4me (Sep 16, 2003)

We have been battling a diaper rash for the last 8mo, it is only on his butt cheeks (very dry, red and itchy). The 1st doctor said it was yeast, and we tried everything to get rid of it, but nothing worked. 2nd doctor said no it is eczema we have been trying everything for eczema and it still hasn't cleared up. Although it is much better using florasone cream (found in the natural section of the store) and then keeping a diaper oinment (burts bees) on it, it looks so much better although he still itches as soon as his diaper is off.








So I guess I am posting to say we supposable have *eczema only in the diaper area.*


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

Ds gets a rash on his thighs and a prickly heat rash on his abdomen, but nowhere else. I notice it when we use fleece covers that is snug in the thigh. I don't have a problem with wool. What cover are you using?

And the prickly heat rash on ds abdomen is probably just that. Some time out of a diaper and it goes away.


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

My DD just potty trained and got the red monkey bum. The Dr. said it was topical dermatitis and gave me a steriod. Instead of useing it right away, I went to bath and body and bought 100% pure shea butter. It has done wonders for it. My son also has a weird form of eczema, my ped trained at a holistic college before becoming an MD so she recommended eliminating all parabens from the soaps we used. Between the pure shea butter and no parabens, their skin has cleared 100%.

Erica


----------



## 2guysand1gal4me (Sep 16, 2003)

Quote:

eliminating all parabens from the soaps
maybe a silly question, but what are parabens?


----------



## amicrazyyet (Mar 24, 2004)

if you look in the ingredients of your soaps and shampoos you will see polyparabens and most commonly methylparabens. I am currently using Dr. Bronners diluted in a foamy pump bottle and Aussie Shampoo products on my guys as neither have it in them.


----------



## xenomama (Jul 15, 2003)

I thought it was yeast, too, but several LLL mommas and the ped say eczema. She's also got it behind her ears and on her tummy. Eucerin and going diaper free is the only thing that has helped. I want to stop the Eucerin b/c of the petroleum products, but don't know what to replace it with.

Incidentally, the appearance of the eczema has nothing to do with suddenly different soaps, detergent, foods, etc. Doc (very AP & natural) says eczema is mostly inherited. Of course, there are triggers that worsen it.

What's funny is that her booty is the biggest area touching the fleece, and it's not rashy!







: Oh, and for the person that asked, we recently switched from PUL covers to wool.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I'm sorry about your dd's eczema. My oldest developed a rash with fleece after a few weeks of use, after I had made custom-fitting liners for all her dipes. Oh well. I tried my baby with fleece overnight and she also developed a rash, so we don't use fleece in our house anymore.

With my oldest, she did fine in wet dipes at night, but after age 2 would wake up screaming if she was wet. I then started to use sposies on her at night. I will probably do the same with this little one, but right now she's fine in wet feeling dipes.

Darshani


----------



## scorpioqueen (Apr 11, 2004)

HI my DD also had very sensitive skin as a newborn (shes not as much anymore) and I had to use 100% natural diapers I used 100% cotton prefolds or organic fitted with 100% cotton wraps I added a silk liner to the diapers. She's now 17 months and I can use some fleece on her (like at night) but not all the time.

Deanna


----------

